# Classic l320 pickup wiper motors



## retract57 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi you alll.....

I have been working on cars for years now, but this wiper motor situation has me stumped. Can not get any of the 3 p/u windshield wiper motors to opperate manually
with a battery charger.
Was able to get a newer one to work, if worse comes to worse, I will wire a toggle
switch to the new wiper motor so it can be controled that way.
Any Ideas???? Or are these wiper motors just a part that goes bad over a period of
time??????

Thanks,
Retract57
Chris


----------

